# signs of the times



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I went surfing images of old buildings the other night looking for ideas. While I was looking I found some cool ones that I "had" to have on my layout. Next step was I searched for each kind of sign individually. Then I simply resized them and printed them... aren't pooters dandy?

First one went on the mine. It reads "Any employee smoking in the tipple will be discharged"










second is on the barn, the older cold medicine sign bleeding through the later Mail Pouch one was beyond cool... blending this one in with paints was kind of "fun"










Third is the back of the general store. I couldn't resist using the rusted out Texaco sign or the Mail Pouch indian.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I expected one that says: 

"Unsupervised children will be given espresso and a free puppy."


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

That one hangs on the wall in the kitchen


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik -- 
Could you please explain the cold medicine/Mail Pouch one a bit more? Did you find a picture with the two together, or did you assemble them yourself? I love that look.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a cropped and printed picture of a real sign from a real barn (located near Brookville Indiana). I printed it on thin cheap copy paper, cut the edges a bit jagged, glued it in place, then used the backside of a dull x-acto blade to cut through the paper on the scribing lines to match the siding, sanded the edges, and mixed about 3 colors of paint to match the color of the siding in the picture as close as possible. then painted and sanded about 3 times then dry brushed a little flat white running down below to try to hide and blend the edges even more. 

Here is the original pic I started with. 









And a nice one for a brick building (this sign is in WVa


----------

